# Stethoscope personalization



## VFlutter (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any places that will personalize a stethoscope even if you did not buy it from them? I recently received a Littmann Cardiology as a gift but the store where it was bought from does not offer engraving or tube personalization. I would really like to get my name on the tube because I feel like the name tags can be taken off too easy. I emailed Allheart but they will not do it unless it was bought from them. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## medicdan (Apr 15, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any places that will personalize a stethoscope even if you did not buy it from them? I recently received a Littmann Cardiology as a gift but the store where it was bought from does not offer engraving or tube personalization. I would really like to get my name on the tube because I feel like the name tags can be taken off too easy. I emailed Allheart but they will not do it unless it was bought from them. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks



Try a local award/plaque engraver.


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 15, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Try a local award/plaque engraver.



"things to be remembered" at the local mall did mine.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2011)

*Easy at-home method*

Use a micro Sharpie to write your ID backwards inside the diaphragm. If thieves want your scope, the answer is don't put it down.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. I am more interested in the tube personalization than the actual engraving. I guess I could just use a sharpie but that would not be ideal. I try not to put it down anywhere but things do happen.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

> I am more interested in the tube personalization than the actual engraving.



No offense but are you trying to get made fun of?


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No offense but are you trying to get made fun of?



None taken. No, But would you care to explain why I would be? In my particular class two other people have the same scope as me, I have one of those clip on name tags but it does not stay on very well. Also another person left theirs on the truck (I know, their fault) and it was never returned. My rationale is that if it clearly has my name printed somewhere visible then it will be more likely to be returned to me if i ever lost it or less likely to be taken.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 16, 2011)

I got a small dog tag engraved cheap at one of those kiosk things you see at pet stores or Wally World and attached it with a small key ring around the base of the "U" where the tube and earpieces meet. Cheap, fast, secure and I always got compliments because it was a cute heart shape.


----------



## Icenine (Apr 16, 2011)

Medisave does engraving free on Littmann's if you buy from the.  I think it's 10 if you don't buy from them.

As far as personalizing you best bet is a tube cover.  There are dozens of manufactures of covers.

Some are actually value added, neoprene covers that will reduce some road noise, some are only good if you work in the ped's ward OR like ridicule.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

> No, But would you care to explain why I would be?



It's the same reason that folks who fit their cars with lightbars, stickers, etc and walk around with a radio, pocket mask, shears, gloves on their belt and a small AED in a fanny pack while wearing tech pants and a fire department T-shirt when off duty get made fun of.  It's overkill and unnecessary.  



> My rationale is that if it clearly has my name printed somewhere visible then it will be more likely to be returned to me if i ever lost it or less likely to be taken.



Then get a better tag or pick a different color.  I mean short of having "I SUPPORT BESTIALITY" printed into the tubing of the stethoscope, nothing is going to stop people from stealing your scope if you don't keep track of it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2011)

*Lucid, don't you get tired of the jingling?*

...........................


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Bright orange/pink/neon green/obnoxious color for the tube. If anyone takes it, you can spot it a mile away.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's the same reason that folks who fit their cars with lightbars, stickers, etc and walk around with a radio, pocket mask, shears, gloves on their belt and a small AED in a fanny pack while wearing tech pants and a fire department T-shirt when off duty get made fun of.  It's overkill and unnecessary.



How is getting your name printed on it or changing the tube cover even compared to putting a lightbar on your vehicle or any of the stuff you said? It's a way to help prevent people from taking it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

Going to the lengths of having a tube custom made for your stethoscope is a little overboard.  I don't think anyone would even do that for a single scope.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Then get a better tag or pick a different color.  I mean short of having "I SUPPORT BESTIALITY" printed into the tubing of the stethoscope, nothing is going to stop people from stealing your scope if you don't keep track of it.



That's a great idea!!!

I never had a steth stolen or lost, but I kept losing shears to people asking to borrow them and not giving them back. Now I have a set of hot pink ones and they always come back promptly if anyone asks to borrow them at all.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Going to the lengths of having a tube custom made for your stethoscope is a little overboard.  I don't think anyone would even do that for a single scope.



It is fairly simple to do, its an option on most websites when you buy your scope. Click the "personalize" tab. 
http://www.allheart.com/31273134.html

The problem is I already have the scope and those places will not do it unless it was bought from them.

Also, I know that picking a different color would have helped. However this was a gift (a very exspensive gift) that I am just trying to help keep, even though I do not plan on setting it down or leaving it around.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It is fairly simple to do, its an option on most websites when you buy your scope. Click the "personalize" tab.
> http://www.allheart.com/31273134.html
> 
> The problem is I already have the scope and those places will not do it unless it was bought from them.



Ah...I didn't know they did it like that.  Then again, I haven't bought a new stethoscope in....well, ever.  The one I have now was a gift from my medical director in 1999.

I was picturing you having something garish on the tubing, etc.  My apologies.  That actually looks kind of nice.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 16, 2011)

Crofft - it wasn't nearly as bad as the bell the doc made me wear on my collar.


----------



## Devilz311 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had mine engraved at a place in the local mall.  I forgot exactly how much it was, but it was pretty cheap.


----------



## EMSrush (Apr 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I mean short of having "I SUPPORT BESTIALITY" printed into the tubing of the stethoscope, nothing is going to stop people from stealing your scope if you don't keep track of it.



LOL..... I love it!!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 17, 2011)

Even if you have your name on the tubing, where there's a will, there's a way. They'll just use a scope cover. Get a color no one else has or just don't ever put your scope down


----------



## SFox3325 (Jul 20, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> "things to be remembered" at the local mall did mine.



They did mine too, and it only cost less then $10.00 bucks.  I had them print on S. FOX #3325   and looks great.  Stay safe everyone


----------



## PhilippeJB (Jul 30, 2011)

*personalize a stethoscope*

Use google, type in "personalize a stethoscope" followed by your city/state
for example   personalize a stethoscope  Boston Mass and that should bring up several options
Phil


----------



## Shelley Watson (Sep 2, 2011)

I know that doctors become visibly upset if their stethoscope is lost or stolen. Because once a doctor starts using a particular stethoscope, he becomes used to it and then finds it awkward while using another one.
So for any other medical practitioner it is better to use a personalized stethoscope. I've seen many doctors engraving some part of the stethoscopes body to ease identification. This actually ensures that it is personalized and may not be misplaced.


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 10, 2011)

This is why I hate using things that were gifted to me. I always fear that I'll either loose it, or someone will take it. We can't even keep shears in our rigs or bags 'cause they grow feet and walk away. I usually get things in pair anyway so that i'll use the gifted item for my personal bag and the one I bought for work.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 10, 2011)

SFox3325 said:


> They did mine too, and it only cost less then $10.00 bucks.  I had them print on S. FOX #3325   and looks great.  Stay safe everyone



Omg. Totally doing this! I've been wanting to personalize mine


----------

